# The monster dent...



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I posted abou thte dents in the cigars with the ribbon... here is a pic from the ones i opened today. a couple local guys scored some as well and all of us have 4-5 cigars in the box that have this new kinda funky shape lol I just hate to see such a nice looking stick have a boo boo


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

:fish:


----------



## GolfNut (Jun 29, 2008)

Damnit Charles, i hate to see you with anything less than perfect smokes in your Humi. I insist you send those damage smokes to me and I'll see if I can repair them for you. 
I assure you, if I am unable to restore them to pristine condition I will destroy them by fire so they can no longer offend anyone. 

I'm always here to help! :bounce:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

oh crap now I'm gonna have to go open my boxes and check


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I was thinking just like the other golfer here^^^^


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> oh crap now I'm gonna have to go open my boxes and check


Don't panic Joe just send yours to me---:bolt:
Wait a minute I just noticed something--BOXES--WTF!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Maybee they made it that way for some extra "grib"!! ound:
No man, sorry to see that, maybee you have to call your "supplier" on this!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Maybee they made it that way for some extra "grib"!! ound:
> No man, sorry to see that, maybee you have to call your "supplier" on this!!


Wont matter as to the supplier this is how they were in the sealed boxes... so this is a tatuaje shipping problem... Another BOTL on the board explained how it happened and it made sense... However, you would think this would be something the guys at tatuaje might wanna prevent in the future...


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's too bad.:yuck:


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah that sucks... looks like you are gonna have to smoke it... damnit!!!!:mumbles:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Ouch maybe with some rest they'll get back to normal


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

I think it looks more authentic, like frankensteins head ... they will return in time.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

nyisles said:


> I think it looks more authentic, like frankensteins head ... they will return in time.


Ok well then i will let it sit and try to return to form lol


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

They really had to tie that sucker tight. I wonder if the dent will correct itsel with time.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

baba said:


> They really had to tie that sucker tight. I wonder if the dent will correct itsel with time.


seems taht a couple guys say it will... we will see lol Hopefully, Pete will come on and give his 2cents. I am sur eit will smoke fine but i know our customers at our shop would runn like hell from a cigar in a box of singles that looked like that. I guess this will be a fun expierment as i have a couple like that and i will let them sit and see as they come back to form.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Slight box press:lol:


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

I know a dent repair guy.:teacher:


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I think you better smoke those or send them to a good doctor (aka me) for surgery


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Uh-oh.......better get Maaco!:lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Maybe those are the "bride of Frankenstein"

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

I had some come in last week from cbid the same way. Only 2 though.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW! My box had a couple with a slight dent but not like that.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

DOZER said:


> WOW! My box had a couple with a slight dent but not like that.


 I saw ur pics of ur box bro and they looked great. The dents i saw were very small and prob will correct themselves. The couple i have with bigger dents i have just decided i need to figure out a new name for that size lol and live with it.


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

are there any of these at the shop. I have now officially been transfered to columbia now, but Ill be in there on saturday hopefully and Ill pick some up if you guys got some


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

zachattack 843 said:


> are there any of these at the shop. I have now officially been transfered to columbia now, but Ill be in there on saturday hopefully and Ill pick some up if you guys got some


We were not one of the shops that got them... just little ole me found a couple and scooped them up :bolt:


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

It's seems to be a problem with the ribbon being too tight. I had some El Triunfadors that did the same thing, they smoked fine.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

We had the same problem with the Partagas 160's. The top-middle cigar of every box had a dent from where the knot in the ribbon was. The lid of the box pushed the knot into the cigar...truly a bummer. As long as the wrapper isn't cracked, it should smoke just fine!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

well I opened one of my boxes to look and sure enough there was a little denting but I really don't see any problem in smoking it at all you smoke the cublerea with no real problem


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like the monster mash to me.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:fish: that sucks


----------

